# How would you like to do this blind?



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is a pic of my buddy Bill, who is completely blind. turning on a piece of cedar to make a bowl.....he seems to do ok...I will post a picture of the finished bowl.

The second picture is an electric bandmill, and a piece I sawed for him to get blanks from...the 8 sided cutting wasn't hard, and saves him a lot of turning.http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/atta...hment.php?attachmentid=581&stc=1&d=1174832734


----------



## AtlanticWBConstr. (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, I give him credit. Was he always blind? Did he go blind, or legally blind? I ask because, some people who go blind and have done a certain job during their life time, can rely on other senses to help them out....
He must have a real 'feel' for turning...being able to sense the cutting, etc...

My hat's off to him....Jay...


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Result of Vietnam....so he has been blind since '79 totally....some sort of disease from the jungle. Scares me to watch him do it....but then again, he is enjoying himself.


----------



## AtlanticWBConstr. (Mar 25, 2007)

joasis said:


> Result of Vietnam....so he has been blind since '79 totally....some sort of disease from the jungle. Scares me to watch him do it....but then again, he is enjoying himself.


 
Friends like that ....teach me alot about...life...


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*joasis*

Bless you Bill and wish you all the luck in the world. If Bill really wants to be a turner he needs all the support in the world and friends like you joasis. You both sound like special people to me. Turn them round Bill. Mitch:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

We used to have a man where I live that was blind and built dulcimers. He was very good. He died several years ago and they sold all his equipment that was specifically made for a blind person.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Bill built a cedar chest for his mother (86) for Christmas....now it wasn't perfect...the joints were not the best...and it was sanded way to smooth...one thing Bill can do is sand,...and sand...and sand,.....but he did build it. One thing I discovered "helping" him was that a lot of things we take for granted...he has only feel...and like cutting rabbits or dado's on a table saw...he has no way to determine straight.....so the joints were not perfect.....next round of projects, I hope to have the dovetail jig set up and perfected...since I think he can do that well....

The bandmill in the picture is his...he can work at it and saw lumber....just a lot slower then the rest of us.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Jay,

Every time you post about Bill it just amazes me.....   

Bill has a lot of determination and you are a great friend to him...

It's always a reminder to me....Do not take things for granted....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah Bill is the kind of guy you pull for, for sure.


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing 
Way To Go Bill


----------

